# Appendix Quarter Horse Critique



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Not a bad looking fellow, who will look even better with correct work to muscle him up in the correct places.

Neck is a good length, but muscled upside down giving a slight ewe neck appearance (though I don't think it is a structural ewe neck, just muscle), and attaches a bit roughly at the withers, though ties in to chest at a good level. Shoulder is adequately laid back with fairly high point of shoulder. Well set withers, but a topline that needs muscle. Coupling also looks a bit weak. Hip a bit short, but overall good set to his hind leg and nice low hocks. Front legs could use more substance and he is slightly tied in below the knee. Pastern angles are good, as is length. I actually think with some work to get that neck turned around and topline built that he would be quite a looker.


----------

